# i want a reptile room but my mom and dad said no help ty



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi there my mom and dad said i cant have the spare room but i dont want to put my snakes and leos in my bedroom were can i put them please help


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Sell them, wait till your old enough to get your own place and then you can buy more and keep them anywhere you like :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## salukisue (Feb 3, 2010)

*salukisue*

See if they will let you use a shed to convert for reps


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Not a lot you can do if the owners of the house won't allow you to have the spare room.

Just think yourself lucky that you're allowed to have them in your bedroom. I know I wouldn't have been allowed ANY reptiles when I was living at home.


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, why don't you want to keep them in your bedroom?


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

i woulddnt blame them for saying that,im 23 pay board and my parents woulddnt let me have a reptile room,they say i take over the house as it is.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Caramelsnake said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why don't you want to keep them in your bedroom?


They dont smell, or make noise. There's no reason you cant have them there. As long as you dont use any sprays or anything in the room with them. I dont blame them saying you cant have it personally. Perhaps if you were to offer some money for the electricity it might be a little different. Are your parents scared or nervous of them? That may be another perfectly valid reason. 

They're your parent fella, how can we help you? If you wanted it that bad you would be thinking of all the options.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't be so ungrateful.
I was absaloutely extatic when my dad let me get a royal python - he doesn't like snakes and all of my family are scared from them. It's only me who can take care of her so it was a big thing for my dad to get me her. 
You're lucky because my Mum and Dad only let me have the one reptile, and even at that my parents would prefer if I had something a wee bit more ' fluffy' haha. 
I had to think of all the pro's and con's of having a reptile and then not shut up about them until my dad basically gave into all the nagging to get one. Then it's my job to pay for everything etc. I don't see why you wouldn't want them in your room either. You're lucky enough to have the reptiles you have allready so appreciate them instead of always wanting more. How exactly are you going to feed all the reptiles and create proper set-up's ect, if you're parents are probably the people who pay for the stuff. If they say no then I can see where they are coming from tbh.

Thats me finished now haha.
Good Luck anyway.


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

Why not keep them in your bedroom to start with and then ask if you can put them in the spare room after?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Demonlude said:


> Not a lot you can do if the owners of the house won't allow you to have the spare room.
> 
> Just think yourself lucky that you're allowed to have them in your bedroom. I know I wouldn't have been allowed ANY reptiles when I was living at home.



My parents were the same :devil:. Now i've been married/left home 22 years & still they moan about my "pets", they think i have too many (i haven't even told them about our new dog cos i know i'll get a lecture :lol2.

OP, just be grateful you have what you have. There are many kids who would love loads of animals like you have. Once you leave home & have your own home, (providing your partner agrees) then you can have all the animals you want :2thumb:. In the mean time abide by your parents wishes, afterall the home is their home for which they are paying for :whistling2:.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

As people have said above, you should really be grateful that you're allowed these pets in the first place. Not sure how old you are so can't comment specifically, but if you're young, then who's going to pay for the electricity? If you're older, then move out? Offer money to cover the cost? Or simply just accept that they might not want you to take over that room, after all it's your parent's house.


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it is probably a little too much to ask of your parents to turn their spare room into a reptile room. You pay rent for your room, your food, use of their facilities, etc. 

I would just keep them in your bedroom. You'll get a lot more pleasure out of your reps if they are somewhere you can see them anyway.


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi all*

hi all i not sure i said i only have a dog not reptile and do snake make any nose same with leos do they make a nose thank you i dont no why but i have a thing for pets in my room


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

My cornsnake lives in my room and she is pretty much silent except for when she falls off her glass door during a climbing expedition, then there is a very small thud. I have both a cat and a dog that come into my room and I just make sure that my snake is in her viv if they come in, or that my door is shut when I take her out. 

Having a viv in my bedroom has not created any problems for me, and it's lovely to see her.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

benm767 said:


> hi there my mom and dad said i cant have the spare room but i dont want to put my snakes and leos in my bedroom were can i put them please help




But you don't have any snakes or Gecko's so why waste our time posting up questions about things you don't have?


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

If I understand correctly, you're saying that you don't currently own any reptiles, but would like to have a reptile room in your parents house? If so I think that firstly you need to respect your parents wishes, it is their house and if they don't want a reptile room then you'll just have to wait until you get your own house. Secondly you asked if snakes and leos make any noise, so I'm guessing you don't know a lot about them at the moment. 

If you want to keep reptiles then if I were you I would start off with keeping a single species. Do plenty of research so that you know which species you would prefer to keep and what their requirements are. Choose either a single snake or a couple of leos, don't go diving into the deep end with a whole room of them, build up your knowledge and experience before you expand your collection.


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

benm767 said:


> hi all i not sure i said i only have a dog not reptile*s* and do snake*s* make any no*i*se same with leos do they make a no*i*se thank you i dont no why but i have a thing for pets in my room


.
No they do not make noise as a dog would, except maybe the odd scuffle as they move about. I think a reptile room is a bit ambitious off your parents, you have a room, why would they give you a whole second one, and you should research plenty before diving in.


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi*

hi i have had beardies before and they sleep when i sleep so just wonted to ask


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

lad, i was the same as you when i started, i kept asking my parents if i could convert half the loft into a rep room, but u get ur first few pets, and u realise how much work it would be, especially at your age, not having money to pay for food, electric etc. as your electricity bill would be huge for a whole room, and cause your a kid, the only money you get , is there money so that defeats the point of you paying for the electric, and you'd need lots of different food type, suppliments, substrates for cleaning, thermostats etc etc.

just get a few leos or a ball python and see how you do, if you cope well, get maybe another 1 or 2 animals, then stop, till you have a place of your own.


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Your parents said NO thats the end of it, respect them and stop moaning


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Why even post this topic if you don't even have a clue on how to care for one species of animal let alone a whole room full. Grow up!:bash:
I have just saw the threads you have posted. What age are you? 8!
If you were really responsible enough to own a collection of animals, then you would be doing your research and trying to find out as much as you can about one animal. We can all clearly see you don't have a clue.
I'm not meaning to be cheeky but come on- use you're common sense!!
Why not just settle for the one animal, you should appreciate what you have got instead of being so selfish towards your parents and really greedy too! No wonder your mum & dad won't let you have a 'reptile room' if this is the kind of things you are saying and posting these silly threads! 

Why don't you get ONE reptile to start you off, they are a massive commitment and responsibility - and can very easily burn holes in your pockets. If you can cope with the one then maybe once you get a little more experience maybe get another reptile. But don't get a whole roomfull! Slow down and wait until you get your own house where you can pay for them yourself and take care of them properly.
If you rush out the now without thinking about it thoroughly you're more than likely going to be selling these animals in a couple of months because you can't afford/cope with them all.

This is probably a troll- But this had to be said!

RESEARCH RESEARCH & RESEARCH MORE TILL YOU KNOW EVERY ANSWER TO EVERY QUESTION YOUR PARENTS WILL THROW AT YOU!!




:bash:!!


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

I am trying not to sound rude (though I'm sure I will come across as such) but having just looked at the other threads you have posted it is very clear that you don't actually have a clue about reptiles. Now you have stated elsewhere that you are afraid of getting bitten by a snake and that you are worried your dog is going to attack another one of your pets. 

This tells me that clearly you cannot handle animals properly if your dog is not well trained and that you lack confidence if you're worried about being bitten.

I also see on your profile that you have a guinea pig cage up for sale, along with a lot of unopened wood-shavings, hay and other items. I am now wondering why you brought all of that equipment, but then decided to sell it before ever having an animal in there. You have also stated that you used to have bearded dragons, I am now wondering what happened to them? I see that you brought 10 RUBs, had them for 3 days and then decided to sell those too. So you decided to invest in the kit for a reptile room before asking your parents permission? That's some very poor planning on your behalf......And strangely enough, looking through your posts you have also said that you have 5 female and 5 male royals in a rack system, you weren't thinking of breeding them were you? I seriously hope not, and once again you are posting to say that you have animals you do not yet own. 

All this gives the strong impression that you become bored easily and change your mind at the drop of a hat. I am bored with this animal, I'll get rid of it and move onto the next. Am I close to the mark? If so it is little wonder that your parents refuse to let you turn their spare room into a reptile room. Not only are you incapable of competent planning but you completely fail to follow anything through.

Oh look, you are also selling a phone, and a car. Is this to pay for the pets that you are completely unprepared for?

It is entirely possible that I have grabbed the wrong end of the stick and made several false assumptions about you, but every time you make a new post I am becoming more and more concerned for the welfare of any animals that you may keep.

On the off chance that you are not a troll and are just very clueless I would strongly advise you not to take on ANY other animals until you have learnt to take some RESPONSIBILITY. Having an animal is a COMMITMENT. 

.......
Oh yes, and one more thing- rather than apologise for your poor spelling at the start of each of your threads, how about actually learning how to spell properly? It's a novel idea I know but people have been spelling correctly for hundreds of years and it has done wonders for communication. I am fully aware of how condescending I sound but when I come across someone old enough to work who doesn't know the first thing about grammar (capital letter at the start of a sentence, full stop at the end) I find it most irritating. Not only does it make your posts harder to read but it portrays you as lazy and ungrateful. Your parents sent you to school to get an education, if you want to show them that you are responsible enough to keep reptiles how about you take some responsibility for yourself and your future.


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi*

well mate i am 20 and have a good job and pay for everything so no i am not a kid i pay for my gsd and she eats royal cainne tht 50 pounds a bag so money of no object really


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

How about saying you will pay board for that room, electricity bills and heating water etc. but still only get one animal to start with. but ultimately its your parent house so there word is law.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

benm767 said:


> well mate i am 20 and have a good job and pay for everything so no i am not a kid i pay for my gsd and she eats royal cainne tht 50 pounds a bag so money of no object really


Well if you're 20, with a good job and plenty of cash then why not move out? You can do what you like then. There is no way that my parents would have let me have a snake in the house regardles of how old i was, so i waited until i moved out and ended up with a houseful! :lol2:


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

benm767 said:


> well mate i am 20 and have a good job and pay for everything so no i am not a kid i pay for my gsd and she eats royal cainne tht 50 pounds a bag so money of no object really


You have asked for a bite force meter for your school, are living at home, but are selling a car, I had assumed you to be 17 or 18. And as you are moaning about your parents not letting you have your own way, I think it is more than fair enough for people on here to have assumed you to be an immature teenager. If you would like people to treat you as a 20 year old I suggest you start acting like one. 

If money was really no object then I would have to ask why are you still living in your parents house? There are plenty of people in their early 20's who have to live at home due to finances, but if you money is "of no object really" why not move out and get your own place? 

And just because you have money does not mean that you have sense, as you have so eloquently demonstrated.


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

What i would do, is keep buying reptiles til your room overflows, then they're forced to give you a rep room


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

*!!!!!!*

Ok, I am getting really fed up with your lying. Everybody here does their best to help and offer advice to whatever problems and questions arise on this Forum. Can I just ask: what happened to you're Bearded Dragons - because from what I know they can live well up to 10-20 years old? Oh and, why did you ignore this question when somebody else asked it on the other page. Were you lying about them aswell?!

As you can see everybody has been trying to help you in every way possible, while you're sitting talking about having 10 Royal Pythons and some leo's (unknown number) That you don't even own!! 

There is no way you are capable of owning any reptiles whatsoever. Why did you buy 10 RUBS when you don't even have any animals to put in them? Why did you buy this 'Large Guinea Pig cage with Lots of Extras' with several bags of sawdust? Were you planning on getting some sort of small pet - and then decided you didn't want one?

Come on, show some common sense. For a 20 year old you're sounding very dim. Take you're time, there's not a big rush to get any pets. As exciting as it seems, you need to take your time and research as much as possible so that you know everything about the type/species of animal you are going to own. I cannot see why you wouldn't want to give your animals the best life possible.

Your other posts also mention your dog being aggressive with other animals. I actually work with dogs that have aggression/nervous issues and I can tell you nearly everytime a dog comes in with a problem; it's through no fault of their own. This is a perfect example of poor dog handling. 
Problems like this don't just come about overnight. They take time. You have obviously not been correcting the behaviour when the dog is doing it. 

I think you should maybe deal with this aggression issue with the pet you allready have before you even think about getting another animal.
This way, you can have a dog that is calm and much more happier- and you will be able to enjoy your pets more.

I am 13 years old and I have to pay for everything for my reptiles and pets. I do this by helping out around the house, walking local dogs, saving up and working on a Saturday. I have plenty money to pay for my animals, and I manage this by saving up and watching what I am spending.

I know for a fact that my parents would never ever let me get a animal such as a reptile if I couldn't properly take care of the one I allready have- Let alone get a 'reptile room'.

If you're 20 years old then shut up and stop being so immature, be grateful you've even got you're dog. If you want a reptile room so much then move out and knock yourself out with as many reptiles you want in your own house. Show your mum and dad that you are responsible enough to care for your pets - properly!

Stop buying stuff and changing your mind when you get bored. Yes it is allright to think about getting a animal, and then change your mind. But buying supplies and then changing your mind- Wtf! Your just portraying yourself to be a stroppy immature little boy who just wants to get a reptile to show off to his cronies until the novelty wears off and the reality hits him - he is not responsible and mature to own one (probably can't afford one either!)

Stop wasting everybodys time. I don't care if you spend £50 on Royal Canin on your dog. And I'm not your 'mate'.

Idiot:bash:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

rickpellen said:


> What i would do, is keep buying reptiles til your room overflows, then they're forced to give you a rep room


Don't say that to him lmfao :gasp: He's probably the type of person that would probably go out and do that & then tell his Mum and Dad ''somebody on the internet told me to'' :bash: haha :lol2:x


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

Cleo27 said:


> Don't say that to him lmfao :gasp: He's probably the type of person that would probably go out and do that & then tell his Mum and Dad ''somebody on the internet told me to'' :bash: haha :lol2:x


Seconded. 
If my child did something as selfish and immature as that I would make sure all their animals went to good, loving homes and that they never owned, or had access to funds to own another pet while living under my roof.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

rickpellen said:


> What i would do, is keep buying reptiles til your room overflows, then they're forced to give you a rep room


My son just read that and said "Good idea"
Then I explained to him that if he did that the reps would stay in his room........But he'd be moving out :whistling2:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Dragon Wolf said:


> My son just read that and said "Good idea"
> Then I explained to him that if he did that the reps would stay in his room........But he'd be moving out :whistling2:


Lmao, I showed my Mum this & she was like - well if you even think for a minute of doing such a thing I promise you there will be no chance you will be getting another pet - ever.
In that weird quiet serious 'this is my house' tone parents always do haha:lol2: !


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

my gsd is attack dog i am a police man


----------



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

benm767 said:


> my gsd i attack dog i am a police man


hahahaha your a policeman that lives with his parents, cant spell, owns an attack dog and has either loads of reps or none at all...right :whistling2:


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

dwm123456 said:


> hahahaha your a policeman that lives with his parents, cant spell, owns an attack dog and has either loads of reps or none at all...right :whistling2:



^ this. LOL. Instead of moaning about not having a rep room, take some lessons in basic english, dating and house hunting. And according to...your profile, you work for tesco.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

*haha!!*



benm767 said:


> my gsd is attack dog i am a police man


 
EPIC FAIL.
It says on your profile you work in Tesco, idiot.


LMFAO.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

IndigoFire said:


> ^ this. LOL. Instead of moaning about not having a rep room, take some lessons in basic english, dating and house hunting. And according to...your profile, you work for tesco.


Just bet me to the tesco part, haha :lol2: !


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

benm767 said:


> my gsd is attack dog i am a police man



And i'm the Prime minister :whistling2:. Grow up & stop wasting peoples time :bash:.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Cleo27 said:


> EPIC FAIL.
> It says on your profile you work in Tesco, idiot.
> 
> 
> LMFAO.


Maybe he's working undercover :lol2:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Maybe he's working undercover :lol2:


lol :lol2:yeah selling cars and guinea pig cages :whistling2: !x


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

oh dear......

im extremely lucky with my collection, i do still live at home with my dad and i do have my own reptile room. he has been extremely leniant and tolerant in that respect considering he is not too keen on them at all. 

but, you seem to be buying things on a whim and lying about a lot of things, your folks probably know this and dont trust you enough to have one reptile, let alone a room!

please drop the idea until at least you have grown up enough to take responsibility.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

storm said:


> oh dear......
> 
> im extremely lucky with my collection, i do still live at home with my dad and i do have my own reptile room. he has been extremely leniant and tolerant in that respect considering he is not too keen on them at all.
> 
> ...


Wells said :no1: haha xx


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Cleo27 said:


> lol :lol2:yeah selling cars and guinea pig cages :whistling2: !x


I wonder if it was his police car he had for sale and maybe the guinea pig cages were originally planned for holding small crooks :hmm:


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

I think you guys are being trolled..


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmmm. It seems we are on to something...
haha, probably for the guinea pigs stealing hamsters nuts:gasp::whistling2:

Lmao x


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

heron said:


> I think you guys are being trolled..


Hopefully!
At least we will know that the reptiles and other animals will be safe from this idiot :/


----------



## s7ocky09 (Mar 17, 2010)

wow..a policeman? what force do you work for then? I thought you had to be able to read and write to be there. And the correct term for a police dog is...police dog actually. Not "attack dog". 
Grow up, I have only been aloud 3 snakes and that has taken YEARS of asking my parents. 
I had to reaserch the reps i was getting and show them I was properly interested in them rather then going through a "phase". 
I do not for 1 second believe your 20, you also work at tesco, so epic fail with the lying.. :whistling2:


----------



## Azz_87 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have just been reading this thread.

BRILLIANT.

WTF is this guy on?

When i was at home i spent about a year researching spiders and my mother finally agreed to let me have one. There is very few thing i dont know about my spider.

The same with my first snake and my gorgeous beardie.

I am now 23 and have a place with my partner and i still research everything i get for months before i get anything or do anything with my pets.

Its not for the sake of you having knowledge, its for the sake of THE ANIMALS. Its always about teh animels.

From the sounds of it though you cant look after yourself let alone any kind of exotic.

Stick to snals from teh garden and that kind of thing then REASEARCH anything.

If your local pet shop is worth their salt then they will quiz you before selling you anything.

Look into it, grow up and ALWAYS PUT THE PET FIRST IN YOUR PLANS, dont make them suffer.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Graham said:


> image


:lol2:


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

heron said:


> I think you guys are being trolled..


Really?....I have never before in my life come across one so utterly stupid. I know the High Overlord of Trolls from a different forum and this guy isn't a patch on him. Trolls are well thought out, (to an extent anyway) and know how to anger people......so far the main reactions on this thread are genuine advice, and after that policeman comment, amusement. This guy is not a troll. This guy is an idiot who comes here asking stupid questions and lying about himself so that he has someone to talk to when he comes home from his dead end job.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Caramelsnake said:


> Really?....I have never before in my life come across one so utterly stupid. I know the High Overlord of Trolls from a different forum and this guy isn't a patch on him. Trolls are well thought out, (to an extent anyway) and know how to anger people......so far the main reactions on this thread are genuine advice, and after that policeman comment, amusement. This guy is not a troll. This guy is an idiot who comes here asking stupid questions and lying about himself so that he has someone to talk to when he comes home from his dead end job.


I actually think this is probably the case; he's just some bored person that's trying to make out as if he has this big vicious dog- who actually looks far from aggressive in the pictures- and has a long list of reptiles, to try and get people to talk to him and show intrest in stuff that he hasn't even got! He's just a pathetic little boy who has nothing better to do than be a liar. People will probably like you better if you didn't make yourself out to be somebody your not.


----------



## ReptileLove (Jul 14, 2010)

All I can say is, I got a good laugh from this thread. 

Likely a troll, just not a very good one, LOL.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Haha I know.
If you're going to lie at least get your story right lmao :lol2:


----------



## little_e (Feb 27, 2009)

:lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Just a little wannabee troll then...


----------



## ReptileLove (Jul 14, 2010)

That photo.... GAH!!!!!!!!! :gasp:


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

This thread made me laugh more than anything - for a start when I was at school I worked at a local kennels and the best behaved dogs were the Police Dogs that used to come in from Frankland Prison (high security). They are very well trained, would never show any aggression without command and you should be able to trust a new baby with them.

My personal theory is that his Tesco is so rough he is a kinda of guard.

I know my grammar is bad and my boss is very supportive with reports etc, but this guy makes me feel I am not so bad.

I am 25 and have not lived at home for years, when I did live with parents i had some gerbils and a hamster and my pocket money/Saturday job paid for them and I was proud (my Mum is not an animal fan) and I had wrote 100 long list of 'why I should be allowed a goldfish' when I was a lot younger....this won and I got fish (haha).

Always have spare cash for vet bills!

We have just had an amusing laugh telling my jungle corn Wolverine to 'make noise' grrr rahhh woof meow....maybe not...


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

if i was you move out do reseach and get what u want, there isnt any point posting on here for advice coz they will jump at you for anything best thing u can do is think before posting and talk to your parents coz they the ones that got controll over u when under they roof. i was the same wanted my mam to say yes to snakes but i got my way help from fiance i was 19 when i moved out 20 now and got a house full.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

i feel lucky now i am allowed a spare room . it was a kids play room moved all of the younger sisters bits out to put the reps in there .


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

well i dont want to tell you what do but keep them in your room it wont affect any thing but if your room is tiny keep em in the lining room if not allowed keep them in shed if you dont have 1 . keep em in the green house if you dont have that . then get rid of some keep ur fav and put in room


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

meg-rocks said:


> well i dont want to tell you what do but keep them in your room it wont affect any thing but if your room is tiny keep em in the lining room if not allowed keep them in shed if you dont have 1 . keep em in the green house if you dont have that . then get rid of some keep ur fav and put in room


Keep them in the greenhouse? :gasp: Can't help but think that's not the best of ideas..


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

THIS is you clearly stating you have reptiles. Whats the truth kid? 
Are you messing with everyone because if you are you're doing yourself no favours. I've seen several people destroy their reputations before they've even got started through lying about what they've got. If you cant prove yourself to be mature, no bugger's going to want to sell you anything...


Kat


----------



## pether (May 4, 2010)

another div wat a classic:rotfl:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Twiglet said:


> THIS is you clearly stating you have reptiles. Whats the truth kid?
> 
> Kat


wned8: :no1:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> wned8: :no1:


*bows*

:notworthy:


----------

